# Rapid rooter or nothing



## grodude (Apr 3, 2015)

I recently purchased some rapid rooters because I thought I was sure that was the route I wanted to go because it is the easiest route (I read) and I am new to growing. I was recently playing with germination methods and I tried throwing seeds in a glass of water as well as the paper towel method. What I saw was that certain seeds germinated faster and then I read about people choosing those seeds because they were growing more aggressively. 

Finally, my question: Should I germinate seeds in a cup of water/paper towel to find the best seeds and give it a head start and then drop the seed directly into the clay balls in my aerocloner, or would it be easiest for me to just use the rapid rooters? The rooters would not go to waste either way; I would have other uses for them, just curious what you all think would be best for my situation. Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2015)

I just use rapid rooters.
I do not like to handle them when they are in such a vulnerable state.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 3, 2015)

Same as duck.  Fresh seeds should not need to be "pre-sprouted" in water or paper towels.  It is easy to damage the fragile tap root and/or pass pathogens to the plant.  I plant directly into rapid rooters or medium if growing with soil.

I believe that it would be very easy for the seed to "get lost" if you let it pre-sprout and then try to put it into hydrotron.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 3, 2015)

I use rapid rooters. I wet them, squeeze them out, drop a seed in them, put in dixie up and cover with saran wrap. Anchor with a rubber band, poke a few small holes in the top , put it on the cable box and in three days you have a baby


----------



## N.E.wguy (Apr 4, 2015)

kraven do you presoak in phd water?

I stopped using them, because i had a bad rate of sucess with sowing seeds in them.

I throw the seed straight into the final pot of coco coir chunks (prewashed soaked in 5.5 water) and perlite and will put a few seeds per site and just keep the fems is what i did this round worked well the less you can mess with them the better. I also did this same method in solo cups with the median mix then up planted as well.

for clones I also use pre soaked 

Grodan 1.5" A OK Starter Plugs Cubes - rockwool hydroponic grow media


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2015)

LOL--everyone is different.  I do not use rockwool cubes because I do not have good luck germinating or cloning with them.  I have a far better success rate with Rapid Rooters.  You will have to find the medium that is right for you.  If rapid rooters are not working, try something different, but I would not just drop a popped seed in hydrotron.


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2015)

I have actually stopped using rock wool and Rapid Rooters. I have finally gotten my cloning success to just about 100 percent now and seed germ ratio is up there as well. 
I use the bottoms of 2 liter soda bottles for my clones and seeds.  For beans I put a layer of soil about 2-3 inches then water it with some warm tap water then place my bean(s) on the soil and cover with an additional 2 inches of soil and then soak the hell out of it with tap water. I put drainage holes in the bottom and then let them be. Since the bottles are clear i can see any root action going on. So long as you don't leave them in clear containers for a long time the light does not affect the roots.   I will take a couple pics.  I did this to get my outdoor Spring Garden going this year and it is working well.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 5, 2015)

I put mine in the medium im gonna be using,,or Rabid Rooters. I don't like messing with Seedlings roots by removing them from anything. I can drop the Rabid Rooters into whatever medium im using without disturbing the roots.


----------



## grodude (Apr 9, 2015)

When reading about the rooter it says drop the seed in the hole and pinch the top together to close the hole at the top. I can't seem to cover the hole and I can see the seed. Is this an issue?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

I always took a little piece of the Rapid Rooter and put in the hole, but i seen some just leave it open. Seems i seen something on that here the other day.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2015)

I just wet the rapid rooter with distilled water, squeeze it out good, cover it and set it on the cable box, 2 days later its popped. I take a tooth pick and sorta push the seed down about 1/4 -1/2 inch and it will shoot right up outta there, no need to cover hole imho. I use these little bitty solo cups too, here are some pic's on the Afgooey I just popped.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2015)

I always germ soil plants directly into my medium.  However, aren't we talking about hydro here?

I pinch off a small piece of the rapid rooter and put it over the exposed seed.  I can never get them to stay closed by squeezing them either.


----------



## zem (Apr 9, 2015)

those floral oasis cubes that i get from flower shops is my medium of choice for starting seeds and cloning. I normally soak the seeds for 12 hours because they are old and in freezer, I don't wait for them to pop in water, just drop them in the cubes and they start very well in them. Clones also do amazingly well in them, I rarely lose a clone. best thing i like in them is that they are very very handy, stand up straight individually, they can be placed in a flood and drain system so long that drainage is perfect, I did try other methods, like coco, soil, paper towel, even bubbler cloner, in my case, oasis took their place hands down


----------



## FroggyFarm (May 16, 2015)

@zem. I would really like to see some pics how you do it and could you give a little more detail. Thanks


----------



## zem (May 16, 2015)

FroggyFarm said:


> @zem. I would really like to see some pics how you do it and could you give a little more detail. Thanks


 pics are in my journal link below. I bring them in a 20 blocks box each 3"x4.5x9 and cut 1.5x2x2 for clones. just poke a hole like 1.3" down the 1.5" space and it stands straight easily on any surface, just turn them around individually to check for any roots, as long as the environment is warn and humid I rarely lose a clone. when time has come I place the cube in growbag 1/2 filled or so and just cover it up, I forget about it then on, by far the simplest method for me


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2015)

http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/...NI8q3OuMGOsmL6kQIpbuXYiaU9A4SnF630aAqZd8P8HAQ


----------



## zem (May 17, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/...NI8q3OuMGOsmL6kQIpbuXYiaU9A4SnF630aAqZd8P8HAQ



WH that\s the way i cut my blocks for seedlings, leaving a common padding for all the cubes holding them together from below, it makes the water retention far better but for clones they are too close, therefore i cut them 2x2x1.5. pre-cut sounds great, i don't know about the price tag though, from the local flower station, i get that big box for 20, and it makes a lot of cubes.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 17, 2015)

Ive never used them myself,,i just looked up the info.


----------

